# my bunny family



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

not sure how 2 put more than 1 pic on at a time n i am worlds slowest typer so bear wiv me

i suppose its best to start rite at the beginning, i wanted a pet bun 4as long as i can remember, but my mom wudnt let me until i wasresponsable enough. whioch is understandable given the amount ofabandoned in this world 

so nearly 2 years ago a freind of a friend was given away buns that shecudnt luk afta anymore n i got 2 'bucks' that were 8 wks old. turnedout that i had a buck n a doe which we only found out at the arrivalofmy 1st litter,

this is monkey the doe


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

this is jacob the buck


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

their sons, patch


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

freckle


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

n white sox


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then i went in2 a pet shop n i never normallybuy from them but i fel in love wiv this lionhead n 4 sum reason no1wanted him the petshop was havin trouble sellin him cuz he was 2 old at16 wks!!


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then 1 night mufasa decided 2 break out of his hutch in2 monkeys n the arrival of my second litter bought me a buck, simba


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

n a doe, nala


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then another lady sold me 2 female lionheadenglish spot x, blazei is my avatar n this is her sister sarabi bothare so playful n sweet natured


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

they had a litter each with my grey eyed greylionhead named gandalf the greyi think its obvious why hisname suits him so much


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

this is 1 of there litter bungle at 3 1/2 weeks so adorable


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then this is my other lionhead bronze, named sobecause the anceint greeks didnt hav a word 4 blue so they would saythe sky was bronze sadly she lost a litter bt 6wks ago now


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then my 1st frenchie who sadly went 2 the bridge eliza


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then i found a luv 4 the pupy like frenchies n got a few more this is stitch as a baby


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

stitch now


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

his brother kaiber


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

n my doe queenie


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then the hollands i rescued this fella from beina 24/7 hutch bun who was rarely fed or watered he was so shy n timidwen he came its hard 2 believe hes the same bun elijah


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then i luv this pic the day they arrived (still in travel box) hysanflay n fiver


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

clover who is a holland hymi x


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

then finally (4 nw anyway) cinders my beautiful silver fox


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 5, 2006)

finally all dun enjoy!!


----------



## TrixieRabbit (May 5, 2006)

they are all gorgeous bunnies! I love all the pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 5, 2006)

Wow, they are so cute. How many do you have? I couldn't keep count. LOL

Soooska

:apollo:


----------



## bunnyfarm (May 6, 2006)

2 b honest i can hardly keep count myself i havnt got enuff fingers!!!

me n my sister who luckily lives a few doors away hav 68 between us sumare pets n sum are breedin n weve been 2 a few shows n hopefully startshowin ourselves soon

nikki


----------



## bunnyfarm (Jun 23, 2006)

this is my new baby rayne her mom is sarabi and her dad is gandalf the grey shes 12 wks old n full of mischief im keepin her in my room as my moms angora has the run of the living room and she gets quite snappy when other buns take up her space


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jun 23, 2006)

wow! where do you keep all of them?

they are all very sweet and cute

when im older i plan to have lots and hopefully keep them in small social groups in large pens which will be as simular as the wild as possiable. i dont think keeping animals in small housing is right.


----------



## bunnyfarm (Jun 24, 2006)

some are 4 breeding so stay in individual hutches while kindling but when there not either pregnant or raising litters they say in same sex groups of 2-3 exept the meanie boys who like there space


----------

